# [FreeNAS] Any list of sysctls and explanations available?



## sy5tem (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello!

*I* am new to freebsd FreeBSD, and *I* am using it for FreeNAS. *I'*m working on making a Z2raid for iSCSI, going for 2 vmware machines.

*I* have done a lot of reading, and now *I'm* stuck trying to set vfs.zfs.write_limit_shift=5, but on each reboot it goes back to 0. *S*o *I* must be doing something wrong. *S*o now *I* am searching for a vfs.zfs.write_limit_shift description. VS other settings *I* have tried.

*A*lso is there anything that might force vfs.zfs.write_limit_shift=0 after a reboot?

*T*hank you!


----------



## Davsjo (Jan 26, 2013)

Add your desired changes to /etc/sysctl.conf

Everything is explained in the man page for sysctl.conf().


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2013)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD


----------

